# New to Horsemanship



## Barbara (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello-Barb here from Illinois. We just bought a dream house and 10 acres hoping to fullfil a childhood dream of owning my own horse. Not sure where to begin! Came here hoping to find help and resources!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! There are alot of well educated people on here! Hope you find what you came looking for and I hope we can all help you fullfil you dream!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That is so exicting! good luck with your search! There are a lot of people on here. Welcome to the forum =]


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! You will be able to get lots of help I'm sure! Nice to meet you


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome, welcome. :] We're all here to share our knowledge and experience, and to learn from one another. Hope we can help.


----------



## startinyjet (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello ! and welcome ...I am a newbie also....We bought our 10 acres 3 yrs ago and i finally bought my very own horse this past July...Daughter and Hubby found their horses before me....I am new at horse owning ....still learning ! Hubby grew up on a farm when younger ....enjoy !


----------

